# Lucky's Go!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my submission for Lucky!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe cute!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You know, now that I look at it, it's kinda blurry. Is this one better?
I think it is. I'm gonna change it!


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

The first one is cute the way he looks like he's coming at you but the second one shows off his colors so well! I'd deff go with the second one. :]


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd go with the second one. The first one is adorable, but I agree with Vamp, his colors are shown very well in the second.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome. I'll change it.


----------

